# What is this tomato?



## jessicacarr (Apr 1, 2010)

this may very well be the wrong forum...sorry if it is.

ok...puulllleeeez tell me there is someone here in dc who knows the product i am talking about..........

at my kroger, there is what i will call an olive bar, but it has mediterranean foods other than olives.  there is one in particular that i am focusing on here that i reeeally must learn to make.  it is a small tomato (not much bigger than a grape tomatoe) that is soaked in some sort of oil and when you taste it in the beginnng it is sweet then it a spicy kick comes into play on the palette.  it is almost like at pickled tomato, but i dunno.  whatever it is ....it is deeelish.

my question...do you know the product i am talking about and if so need a recipe please!!!  I will continue to get the things from the kroger bar until i figure out how to make them.  

thanks, my dc peeps


----------



## Hoot (Apr 2, 2010)

Having never set foot in a Kroger...nearest one is 70 miles from here, I really can't say.
Perhaps you could ask the manager at the store or the folks that keep it stocked would likely be able to help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe you are talking about pickled piquillo peppers.  They are not tomatoes.  They are definitely very yum!  Both stores I shop have them on the olive bar.  Piquillo pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## frozenstar (May 5, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe you are talking about pickled piquillo peppers.  They are not tomatoes.  They are definitely very yum!  Both stores I shop have them on the olive bar.  Piquillo pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Haven't seen one of those in the market. That looks interesting. Does it taste like bell peppers? They have a small similarity in shape.


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2010)

As Hoot said, you really should ask someone at the store.  They should be glad to share the info so you will buy the stuff to make it!


----------



## jennyema (May 6, 2010)

I bet it's a peppadew pepper.  Common on many supermarket olive bars


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe you are talking about pickled piquillo peppers. They are not tomatoes. They are definitely very yum! Both stores I shop have them on the olive bar. Piquillo pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 


frozenstar said:


> Haven't seen one of those in the market. That looks interesting. Does it taste like bell peppers? They have a small similarity in shape.


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO those do look yummy!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2010)

msmofet said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO those do look yummy!!


 
They are yummy!  I get the unstuffed.  I've also had the peppadews mentioned.


----------

